# Missle's away, the countdown has begun !!



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Caution, some people might find this video _disturb_ing !!!

Bing Video: Disturbed - Land of Confusion


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nobody confused around here. Except maybe me. Hmmmm, as a friend Kym, I advise you to seek help of the professional kind. Maybe we need to get an intervention together. Mind you, that would ruin all the fun but if you need to talk about it Kym I'm always here. LMAO. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I may be _down with the sickness,_

but its nothing some good old-fashion retribution would cure !!!!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Hell yeah brother. I am Down With The Sickness for sure. Ready to see you tear it up.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

hammer time! hit em hard Kym!


bombs away laxatives? lol.....


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

ainkiller:ainkiller: Hi Kim what is this SICKNESS that we have?? Does it have something to do with the ozone layer being F*CKUP!!!
Or are we just trying to take over the WORLD!!! Ha ha ha ha ha!! ainkiller:ainkiller:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> ainkiller:ainkiller: Hi Kim what is this SICKNESS that we have?? Does it have something to do with the ozone layer being F*CKUP!!!
> Or are we just trying to take over the WORLD!!! Ha ha ha ha ha!! ainkiller:ainkiller:


check this out Raph, :rockon:

Bing Video: 1-disturbed-down with the sickness


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> check this out Raph, :rockon:
> 
> Bing Video: 1-disturbed-down with the sickness


Thats a cool band Kym. I'm gonna look into them. Used to have a lot to do with a metal cover band, that clip is really COOL!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

_"ticking away the moments that make up a dull day"_ Floyd

Bing Video: time - pink floyd


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

So, so you think you can tell 
Heaven from Hell, 
Blue skys from pain. 
Can you tell a green field 
From a cold steel rail? 
A smile from a veil? 
Do you think you can tell?


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Party on Garth !!! :rockon:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread is getting seriously Disturbing.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> check this out Raph, :rockon:
> 
> Bing Video: 1-disturbed-down with the sickness


Kym, you are well and truely gone bro!! you need to seek some help of the professional kind, you have the sickness !!
ainkiller::rip::rip:ainkiller:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> Kym, you are well and truely gone bro!! you need to seek some help of the professional kind, you have the sickness !!
> ainkiller::rip::rip:ainkiller:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

haha! ilove that song, i always liked this song when it was genesis, but when disturbed did it, it was so much better! i dont heven listen to the old version anymore. lol.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I think he fits in perfectly.....


With us.....



Shawn


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn friggin emu scared the piss outta me.....which they generally do just before they get cleaned up by the bull bar on the car and explode into a plume of feathers.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

If emu's lived wild around here theyed be on the thanksgiving table !!
The drumstick along could feed a band of hobo's !


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I find the trendy farmers that let their Alpacas & Llama's run wild to be more of a problem. Actually, thinking on that, I would assume Alpaca wool makes a pretty good jacket. Hopefully it can reflect some blast as well. *Hunting crazy Alpaca's and Flak plants*


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Yikes, :scared: even the Aussie wildlife is possessed !!! :croc:

It looks like something out of a Stephen King novel ! :mn


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> Yikes, :scared: even the Aussie wildlife is possessed !!! :croc:
> 
> It looks like something out of a Stephen King novel ! :mn


Funny thing is the buggers are imported. Possesed Alpaca's are way scarier than DropBears me thinks!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

that reminds me, we almost ran over a llama the other day! haha! lol. i live not far from a couple different llama farms, the main road into town requires driving my them, and i guess a few got out and were all over the road, lol it was funny as shit seein a llama staring at your headlights for once and not a deer, gator, or dog!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Wait,......._Wait..........* Wait...... Wait....... !!! :clock::clock:

*_


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

It's a bit like the weather in Melbourne Kym, dont like it? Wait ten minutes. LOL


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> Wait,......._Wait..........* Wait...... Wait....... !!! :clock::clock:
> 
> *_


Kym my brother from another Mother, I Think you have captured what we all have to agree is exactly what I pictured him to be. LOL

Damn you come up with some funny pics. Fun Thread Guy!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

1-down, 1- to go,










Theres you another smoke-ring Scott !!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LMAO...I keep telling you all that I'll sacrafice DropBears to keep my family safe.....So far......So good....:mischief:eep:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

You better tuck and roll, FATBOYS coming your way !!!! :behindsofa:

And your guard dog aint gonna help none !!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> You better tuck and roll, FATBOYS coming your way !!!! :behindsofa:
> 
> And your guard dog aint gonna help none !!


LMAO....Thats Tash's GuardGoyle, not mine. As far as the dog goes, She'd need a seeing eye dog to find her own ass!:behindsofa:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I do see some resemblance !!!!

Although the pup is much cuter !


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

That's one mean looking pooch.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> I do see some resemblance !!!!
> 
> Although the pup is much cuter !


Ahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaahaaaaaaaaaaa:kicknuts:Haaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaoke:aaaaaaaaaaa....*NOT!* Man you need some sleep Kym, very poorly off your game mate...BTW: Sleep well.:mrgreen:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Wanker !!!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

There seems to be a misfire on one of the projectiles ! :ask: out:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> There seems to be a misfire on one of the projectiles ! :ask: out:


I've spoken with the ADF today and it seems it was hijacked but it is being sent to me for disarmament. Will that do? I could always send it back if you prefer?:nod::tease:


----------

